# meat grinders



## Occa

Hi All,
We currently have a #12 grinder with a feed hole of 1 5/8"
Want to purchase a 22, 32 or 42 grinder with the largest feed hole possible.

What grinders are being used out there?

all feed back would be appreciated


----------

